
Show HN: DNS Check – A tool for monitoring all your DNS records - mrideout
https://www.dnscheck.co/
======
mrideout
Hi, I'm Matt, the creator of this tool.

I created DNS Check because I wanted to be able to easily import all my DNS
records (not just the A and AAAA records) into a tool that would automatically
monitor them, and notify me if they change. I couldn't find any existing tools
that do that, so I created one.

If you have any questions, or suggestions for how to improve this tool, I'd
love to know.

